# 125 Gallon Tank Stand for Koi - DIY, Do it Yourself Design and making of a stand



## Koinyc (May 25, 2011)

I started building my own Koi tank using standard 125 gallon tank: 72.5in x 18.5in x 23in height. It needs to match my height, lower top surface to see the Koi from above the water surface. Most standard tank stands are too tall for good visibility of the entire top surface of water when I need. This stand can be customized with a bit of minor changes if needed.

So here it goes...

***IMPORTANT***
Following corrections needed for the drawings below:

1. The 20 inch long pieces need to be cut shorter because 2" width in purchased wood is less after finishing of the surfaces. I will update the drawings after all errors are listed here. Please make a note if you do follow these plans below.

View 

Google PDF viewer may not correctly show the dimensional data. If you need to go follow this plan please download from the link below.

Download

Rationale:

* This stand is designed for the person who does not have all the wood working tools. It is not the most optimum design in various ways, but an be built by a novice using 2" x 4" as the only material with the minimum tools listed on the drawings. No cutting of wood required after you purchase all the wood pre-cut to length at HomeDepot, Lowes or wherever you buy your lumber.

* Front face shall not show any screws for aesthetically pleasing appearance, and all external surfaces even on the sides shall have a relatively clean finish.

* Load shall be distributed evenly over the foot print evenly without giving high stresses on the floor. This is best for people with wood floors and other structural floors that may not be able to handle four leg or six leg stands available in the market. The total weight of the loaded tank and stand will be approximately 2000lbs.


----------



## reybie (Jul 18, 2007)

Is it a custom tank? How tall is it going to be, tank and stand?


----------



## Koinyc (May 25, 2011)

Its for a standard 125 gallon tank: 18.5inches x 72.5inches x 23inches in height with black trim. 

Top surface of black trim of tank top is 43inches approx. from the floor.


----------

